# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  معرفی کتب آموزشی MS Access

## koli

با سلام
از تمامی دوستان عزیز خواهشمندم  کتب منتشر شده به زبان فارسی در زمینه‌ی MS Access را که مطالعه کرده  و مفید تشخیص داده‌اند؛ (ترجیحاً با مشخصات کامل نظیر نام انتشارات و نیز سطح کتاب) در اینجا نوشته تا مبتدیانی- همچو من- در انتخاب منابع خوب از راهنمایی شما سود برند.
با سپاس

----------


## yavari

کتاب اکسس 2000 پیتر نورتن کتاب جالبیه

----------


## moustafa

بهترین وجامع ترین کتاب که در برگیرنده  همه نکات جمله امنیت کدنویسی ماکروها نمودارها ... را همراه با مثالهای مفید و کاربردی  کتاب خود اموز اکسس نوشته اقای جعفر نژاد قمی و اقای  عباس نژاد انتشارات علوم یارانه توصیه می کنم( دوستان این کتاب حتما مطالعه کنند)

برای بخش کد نویسی کتاب access 2003 با vba  ترجم اقای رامین مولاناپور انتشارات دیباگران تهران در دو جلد (اخیرا انتشار یافته اذر 84 )
برای حالت خیلی پیشرفته کار در شبکه و  کدنویسی حرفه ای و مفاهیم با نک اطلاعاتی و... کتاب :
راهنمای اموزش access  ترجم اقای مهندس علی صالح زینالی  انتشارات دیباگران 
راهنمای اکسس 2000 نوشته پیتر نورتن ترجمه اقای معلم 
مطالب ارزنده وبسیار مفید همین سایت وزین الخصوص  با ابتکاری که جناب اقای زواری در اندیکسازی مطالب به خرج داده اند فوق العاده مثمر ثمر واقع خواهد شد

----------


## MMAASS

البته این کتاب اکسس 2000 آقای پیتر نورتن رو من هم خوندم خیلی خوبه منتها چیزی که هست اینه واسه کسی به درد می خوره که یه دور اجمالی اکسس رو فهمیده چیه حالا می خواد ازش استفاده کنه
دوست عزیز اگه تازه کار با اکسس رو شروع کردین من این کتابو بهتون توصیه نمی کنم.
چون این کتاب قدم به قدم کار با اونو یاد نمی ده و خیلی از مطالبش درهم و بر هم تو قسمتهای مختلف کتاب توضیح داده شدن.
و همون طور که گفتم واسه کسی خوبه که یه دور کلی با اکسس کار کرده باشه و حداقل یه برنامه باهاش ساخته باشه
دوست عزیز اگه شما تازه کارین بهتره از یه کتاب دیگه استفاده کنین
من یه کتاب دیگه هم دیدم که از *"انتشارات علوم روز"* است اسمش هم *"آموزش اکسس 2002"* است اما متاسفانه نویسندش یادم نیست فکر کنم *"محمد مهدی مهدوی"* باشه اگه اشتباه نکنم.
در پایان اینو هم بگم که هیچ منبعی مثل Help برنامه نمی شه

----------


## koli

از راهنمایی دوستان متشکرم. اما MMAASS عزیز به Help نرم افزار اشاره کردند، در ابتدا خاطر نشان کردم که در اینجا منابع فارسی مد نظر هست.
 با سپاس مجدد :)

----------


## MMAASS

> از راهنمایی دوستان متشکرم. اما MMAASS عزیز به Help نرم افزار اشاره کردند، در ابتدا خاطر نشان کردم که در اینجا منابع فارسی مد نظر هست.
> با سپاس مجدد :)


دوست عزیز
من نظرم رو در مورد کتابهای فارسی گفتم اگه دقت کرده باشین من اونو در آخر پیشنهاد کردم اما در کل حقیقت اینه که هیچ منبعی مثل Help نمیشه.

----------


## koli

> البته این کتاب اکسس 2000 آقای پیتر نورتن رو من هم خوندم خیلی خوبه منتها چیزی که هست اینه واسه کسی به درد می خوره که یه دور اجمالی اکسس رو فهمیده چیه حالا می خواد ازش استفاده کنه
> دوست عزیز اگه تازه کار با اکسس رو شروع کردین من این کتابو بهتون توصیه نمی کنم.
> چون این کتاب قدم به قدم کار با اونو یاد نمی ده و خیلی از مطالبش درهم و بر هم تو قسمتهای مختلف کتاب توضیح داده شدن.
> و همون طور که گفتم واسه کسی خوبه که یه دور کلی با اکسس کار کرده باشه و حداقل یه برنامه باهاش ساخته باشه
> دوست عزیز اگه شما تازه کارین بهتره از یه کتاب دیگه استفاده کنین
> من یه کتاب دیگه هم دیدم که از *"انتشارات علوم روز"* است اسمش هم *"آموزش اکسس 2002"* است اما متاسفانه نویسندش یادم نیست فکر کنم *"محمد مهدی مهدوی"* باشه اگه اشتباه نکنم.
> در پایان اینو هم بگم که هیچ منبعی مثل Help برنامه نمی شه


کتاب دومی (آموزش اکسس 2002) که معرفی کرده اید، برای مبتدیان، مد نظر شماست؟

----------


## MMAASS

من بعضی از قسمتهای این کتاب رو خوندم
اما فکر می کنم بد نباشه
هر چی باشه بهتر از کتاب *"پیتر نورتن"* است.  :چشمک:

----------


## Ali_Fallah

به نظر من کتاب آقای جعفر نژاد قمی بهتر از بقیه است چون این کتاب ترجمه نیست و کتابهایی که بصورت ترجمه منتشر شده اند برای مبتدیان فکر کنم سنیگین باشد... در حالیکه نویسنده این کتاب آقای قمی بصورت سهل وآسان مطالب را بازگو کرده اند
یک کتاب دیگر هست که من پیشنهاد می کنم حتماً خریداری کرده وبخوانید رهنمای عیب یابی در اکسس --- کانون نشر علوم هر جند این کتاب ترجمه هست ولی مفیده مترجم هم لیلی قاسم زاده هستند.

----------


## taiataia

دوستان عزیز بنده یک تقاضا دارم . هر قسمتی که گشتم یک فایل pdf در مورد آموزش اکسس ندیدم و البته چون انگلیسی بنده هم زیاد خوب نیست با help زیاد راحت نیستم . لطفاً اگر فایل آموزشی بود بنده رو حتماً خبر کنید گرچه خیلی هم مبتدی نیستم ولی میخوام از اول و استاندارد یادگیری رو شروع کنم . 
خیلی از لطف شما ممنونم . هر نوع آموزش e.book در خصوص اکسس باشه ممنون میشم .

----------


## Ali_Fallah

> هر قسمتی که گشتم یک فایل pdf در مورد آموزش اکسس ندیدم و البته چون انگلیسی بنده هم زیاد خوب نیست با help زیاد راحت نیستم . لطفاً اگر فایل آموزشی بود بنده رو حتماً خبر کنید گرچه خیلی هم مبتدی نیستم ولی میخوام از اول و استاندارد یادگیری رو شروع کنم . 
> خیلی از لطف شما ممنونم . هر نوع آموزش e.book در خصوص اکسس باشه ممنون میشم .


به نظر من اکسس طوری نیست که بشه  مثلا در یک pdf همه مطالبش را ارائه کرد 
البته منظورم را واضح تر بگم ما معمولاً سعی داریم که مطالب را حداکثر در 200 یا 300 صفحه بخوبی یاد بگیریم و حوصله زیاد خواندن را هم نداریم
کتابهای موجود در بازار (اشاره شده در بالا)به نظر من بهتر هستند و خوبه که از آنها استفاده کنید
کتاب پیتر نورتن ، جعفرنژاد قمی و کتابی در مورد رفع اشکال در اکسس بهترین هستند(به نظر من)

----------


## SYNDROME

برای شروع کار می توانید از هر کدام از کتابهای بالا استفاده کنید ولی هیچ کتابی به گستردگی این سایت توضیح نداده است.
موفق باشید

----------


## taiataia

سلام مجدد به دوستان خوبم .و سپاس از اینکه پاسخ من رو زود دادید و بنده هم حسب دستور عزیزان یک سری کتاب تهیه کردم و در حال حاضر مطالعه کتاب " *آموزش اکسس 2002در 21 روز* " نوشته "کسل.ادی.پرایس" رو شروع کردم. اما متاسفانه سی دی آموزشی این کتاب که شامل 21 فایل اکسس مورد نیاز در دوره آموزشی هست رو پیدا نکردم . از هیچ سایت فارسی یا خارجی هم این منبع رو پیدا نکردم. بخصوص در قسمت رابطه های relations در جدولها مشکل زیادی دارم که با فایل مربوطه احتمالاً رفع بشه. 
خواهشم این بود در صورت امکان این فایلها رو آپلود کنید تا بتونم ازشون استفاده کنم . بازهم از لطف شما ممنونم .

----------


## saeed razaee

با سلام 
کتاب خود آموز اکسس نوشته مهندس عین الله جعفر نژاد قمی و مهندس رمضان عباس نژاد انتشارات علوم رایانه بسیار جالب می باشد . به همه دوستان سفارش می کنم حداقل یک بار این کتاب را بخوانند.

----------


## davood-ahmadi

کتاب الکترونیکی آموزش اکسس مربوطه به رشته آموزش فنی و حرفه ای از سایت P30World

ان شاء اله که بدرد دوستان بخوره

راستی بخاطر اینکه حجم زیادی داره لینکش را می گذارم

http://babakkhan.persiangig.com/access.pdf

----------


## arash6510

به نظر من بهتره جای اینکه الان اکسس بخونی زبانتو قوی تر بکنی که بتونی منابع انگیلیسی رو بفهمی.
چون همیشه یه چیزی لازم میشه که نمیتونی تو ترجمه پیداش کنی. help اکسس محشره، تو همه قسمت ها. راستی دوستان چرا اکسس 2003؟ امکانات و interface 2007 به مراتب بیشتر و بهتر از 2003 هستش. فکر کنم کم کم وقتشه که 2003 کنار گذاشته بشه تو سال 2009!

----------


## amir4_1363

به تایپیک زیر یه سر بزنید 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=167256

----------


## amir4_1363

> دوستان عزیز بنده یک تقاضا دارم . هر قسمتی که گشتم یک فایل pdf در مورد آموزش اکسس ندیدم و البته چون انگلیسی بنده هم زیاد خوب نیست با help زیاد راحت نیستم . لطفاً اگر فایل آموزشی بود بنده رو حتماً خبر کنید گرچه خیلی هم مبتدی نیستم ولی میخوام از اول و استاندارد یادگیری رو شروع کنم . 
> خیلی از لطف شما ممنونم . هر نوع آموزش e.book در خصوص اکسس باشه ممنون میشم .


بنده آمادگی خودم رو اعلام میکنم تا دوستان هر متن آموزشی اعم از تکست وورد پیج اکسپلور وامثالهم رو به هر زبانی بود بزارند من براشون ترجمه خواهم کرد تو کوتاهترین مدت زمانی

----------


## kkkaktoos

شاید این کارم نبش قبر باشه اما گفتم این کتاب رو هم معرفی کنم بد نیست.
کتاب مرجع کامل اکسل 2010 نوشته مایکل گرو ترجمه حسین یعسوبی انتشارات پندار پارس.
کتاب خوبیه کامل توضیح داده. کتاب 2 چلده و در هر دو جلدش هم به اموزش اکسس و پایگاه داده و هم به vba در اکسس پرداخته. جلد یکش هم یه دی وی دی همراهش بود که کارایی که تو کتاب انجام داده به صورت اماده توش هست تا بتونید ببینید.
فقط به نظرم یه مشکل داره. اونم اینه که مثال عملی نزاشته تا خودمون انجام بدیم تا دستمون راه بیوفته.(چون تو کتاب پریماورا همین نویسنده و همین انتشارات همچنین مطلبی بود.)
اما در کل کتاب خوبیهو توضیحات کاملی داره.

----------


## mohamadyari

با سلام ، اینجانب خواستم یک کتاب آموزش اکسس 2007 تمام رنگی به زبان فارسی را در سایت بگذارم ولی چون حجم آن ببیش از 8 مگا بایت بود سیستم قبول نکرد و به ناچار تاپیک مورد نظر را حذف نمودم اگر مسیولان سایت تدبیر در این زمینه ببیندیشند کتاب مورد نظر را در سایت آپلود خواهم نمود

----------


## azizrad

سلام من در مورد ماکرو نويسي در ورد سوالي دارم.من با vbتا حدودي آشنا هستم اما نمي دونم منبع دستورات vbaدر ورد رو چطور بدست بيارم.اگه دوستان کمک کنن ممنون ميشم.

----------

